# Stock pins! (May seem trivial, but...)



## Nancykitt (19 October 2014)

Today we were almost late for the meet because of stock pin trouble and it's not the first time. 
They are either too flimsy or too blunt (or occasionally both). Can anyone tell me where I can get a strong, sharp stock pin?

Many thanks!


----------



## Bernster (20 October 2014)

Haha no afraid I can't help but I can sympathise.  They are teeny fiddly things aren't they, especially that little wheel fastening that you use to close them.  Mine's always lop sided :-(


----------



## jess_asterix (20 October 2014)

I hunt with a pin like this http://www.bespokestocks.com/shop#!/Shires-Plain/p/2605341/category=661016

Much stronger than the 'pretty ones' and I sharpen it with a glass nail file.


----------



## Nancykitt (20 October 2014)

Thanks Jess, I did get a Shires plain one and sharpened it but it was then too short to fasten! Grrrr!
I wouldn't mind, but ordinary safety pins seem to be incredibly sharp. Why can't they just make them into stock pins?

And yes, Bernster, those little wheel things are the thorn in my side. One got flung yesterday after I lost patience with it.


----------



## NooNoo59 (20 October 2014)

Why also are they not pointy enough to go through the material? I had that Shires one and it does not stay done up. Frustrating!


----------



## nuttychestnut (20 October 2014)

I just use a brooch. Or what about an old style nappy pin?


----------



## Nancykitt (20 October 2014)

We've had a discussion tonight on how we can modify a nappy pin...watch this space!


----------



## nuttychestnut (20 October 2014)

Do you need the pin to show? If not, just pop it under and then the white bit won't be seen?


----------



## Bernster (20 October 2014)

******. I've just ordered the shires one. Is it not sharp enough to go through a stock? What kind of stock pin is that ?!  I was tempted to try a safety pin last weekend although managed to borrow,one instead!


----------



## Shay (21 October 2014)

Deeply amused at this post!  We've done everything to sharpen my daughter's PC stock pin with much swearing and grumbling - and I confess blaming the PC for shoddy manufacture.  Interesting to know this is generally a stock pin issue, rather than a PC one.  I have to confess we just tuck the trailing ends in.  Under jacket, BP and air jacket it doesn't seem to come loose.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (21 October 2014)

The Hunting Stock Market do brilliant ones (http://www.huntingstockmarket.co.uk/shop/Stock_Pins/31.aspx). Def. worth the money. I've had mine for 9 seasons I think and it will go through any stock I try and push it in!!!


----------



## JC1 (21 October 2014)

I have a lovely one from County Equestrian Jewellers
http://www.equestrianjewellers.co.uk/all-products/stock-pins.html?page=2


----------



## Nancykitt (21 October 2014)

Many thanks for these suggestions! Not cheap but I'm sure it's worth it if it saves the ugly scenes in our house on a Sunday morning!


----------



## Bernster (22 October 2014)

JC1 said:



			I have a lovely one from County Equestrian Jewellers
http://www.equestrianjewellers.co.uk/all-products/stock-pins.html?page=2

Click to expand...

Very smart. Not cheap but I really like the horseshoe one. Can I hear the sound of Christmas coming...


----------



## Amicus (23 October 2014)

Get a kilt pin cheap, sharp and very strong.


----------



## Dunlin (23 October 2014)

Plenty of great tips but just wanted to share mine. I fasten the stock with a safety pin from the back (underneath) and I then thread my stock pin through the small part of the safety pin showing on the front, tricky to explain but I hope I've made sense! I also have the Shires pin and it can't even cope with a thin silk stock.


----------



## FubsyMog (23 October 2014)

I've never actually used a stock so may be way off the mark here, but my friend makes jewellery and uses this type of thing as 'blanks' - http://tinyurl.com/ozao3et
(Hope link works!). They are bleddy sharp and very stiff. I think they come in different lengths too.


----------



## Nancykitt (23 October 2014)

Excellent ideas! Thank you everyone!


----------



## asset2004 (7 November 2014)

FubsyMog said:



			I've never actually used a stock so may be way off the mark here, but my friend makes jewellery and uses this type of thing as 'blanks' - http://tinyurl.com/ozao3et
(Hope link works!). They are bleddy sharp and very stiff. I think they come in different lengths too.
		
Click to expand...

that's a kilt pin! 
I have a lovely vintage stock pin, found in a local charity shop that works well. Also have a nappy pin in my hat bag for emergencies


----------



## tim arnold (17 May 2017)

Theres a company in ireland called Agent 74 that do really strong stock pins with various motifs, foes, horses etc


----------



## tim arnold (17 May 2017)

They are online and post to uk


----------

